# Aion wird F2P



## Vatenkeist (14. Dezember 2011)

Ab Februar 2012 wird Aion® Free-to-Play

Grüße, Daeva!

Im Februar 2012 wechselt Aion auf ein Free-to-Play-Modell, ab diesem Zeitpunkt wird es keine monatlichen Abonnementgebühren mehr geben.
Du bist auf einem europäischen Server angemeldet und möchtest nach der Umstellung mit deinem bestehenden Account weiterspielen? Kein Problem – in diesem Fall gibt es lediglich einige Dinge zu berücksichtigen. Wir werden dich diesbezüglich auf dem Laufenden halten. Eins können wir jedoch schon verraten: Für treue Spieler, die auch nach der Umstellung dabei bleiben, wird es eine Belohnung geben…
Bleib auf dem Laufenden
Du hast Fragen zum Wechsel auf das Free-to-Play-Modell? Antworten darauf findest du auf www.aionfreetoplay.com. Dort haben wir alle Informationen rund um die Umstellung in unseren umfangreichen FAQ für dich zusammengetragen. Sollte dennoch eine Frage offen bleiben, kannst du dich jederzeit gerne direkt an uns wenden. Unser Support-Team wird sich so schnell wie möglich bei dir melden.

Viele Grüße,
dein Aion-Team

Legal Line:
© 2009-2011 NCsoft. AION® is a registered trademark of NCsoft Corporation. Published by Gameforge 4D GmbH. All rights reserved. All other registered trademarks or trademarks are property of their respective owners


----------



## orkman (14. Dezember 2011)

habs auch schon auf buffed gesehen aber leider noch keine mail bekommen ... naja ... gratis zocken is schon nice , mal sehen was draus wird ... auf jedenfall lohnt es sich nun noch schnell fuer die leute aion zu kaufen und bis februar zu spielen damit sie dann veteranstatus bekommen  und fuer immer mit einem normalen account spielen koennen


----------



## Vesania (15. Dezember 2011)

Dann mal hoffen das eine neue Geldquelle zur Verbesserung des Spiels beiträgt.

Heute den ruhenden Account zur Übergabe klar gemacht. Wenn es so kommt wie beschrieben, ohne Einschränkungen usw..., dann werde ich im Februar mal wieder einen Blick riskieren.


----------



## diablo1988 (16. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> habs auch schon auf buffed gesehen aber leider noch keine mail bekommen ... naja ... gratis zocken is schon nice , mal sehen was draus wird ... auf jedenfall lohnt es sich nun noch schnell fuer die leute aion zu kaufen und bis februar zu spielen damit sie dann veteranstatus bekommen  und fuer immer mit einem normalen account spielen koennen


wie leuft das mit den veteran habe seit 1 jahr aion mein abbo ist vor ne woche ausgelaufen bekomme ich dan auch den veteran oder muss ich bis febuar noch mal bezahlen um ein veteran account zu bekommen und wie leuft das mit den ce sachen ab also die items bleiben die erhalten wenn ich ein neuen char erstelle^^


----------



## ink0gnito (16. Dezember 2011)

Und da wird aus dem einstig angepriesenen WoW Killer ein F2P gedönz. Sorry konnte nicht widerstehen (:

Ich wünsche Aion und den Spielern alles gute


----------



## Saftschubsenschubser (16. Dezember 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Und da wird aus dem einstig angepriesenen WoW Killer ein F2P gedönz. Sorry konnte nicht widerstehen (:
> 
> Ich wünsche Aion und den Spielern alles gute



Jaja, die gute alte Schadenfreude ...


----------



## Slaargh (18. Dezember 2011)

Vesania schrieb:


> Dann mal hoffen das eine neue Geldquelle zur Verbesserung des Spiels beiträgt.



Daran glaubst Du doch nicht wirklich, oder? Dass der Spieler bei F2P immer verliert, sollte inzwischen jedem klar sein. Da wird den Spielern noch einmal ganz tief in die Tasche gegriffen, aber das wird sicher nicht wieder ins Spiel investiert. F2P beedutet nichts anderes als "Wir haben es verkackt, und jetzt raffen wir noch einmal alles zusammen was wir kriegen können und dann nach uns die Sintflut." Glaubst du nicht? Schau dir das Paradebeispiel HdRo an. Da wird mächtig abkassiert und auf qualitative Inhalte wird komplett verzichtet. Man schaue sich dazu das letzte "Addon" an, das den Namen nicht verdient. Mir tun die Lifetime-Abobesitzer leid die haben bei HdRo die Universal-Arschkarte gezogen. Klar ist bei F2P-Spielen: Am Ende zahlt man immer mehr als für Abo-Spiele.


----------



## orkman (18. Dezember 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Und da wird aus dem einstig angepriesenen WoW Killer ein F2P gedönz. Sorry konnte nicht widerstehen (:
> 
> Ich wünsche Aion und den Spielern alles gute



und schon wieder nen troll mit dem iq von der Zimmertemper .... -puh ist das kalt hier im raum / sry konnte nicht wiederstehen

wie das ganze mit veteran ablaeuft hab ich 0 ahnung


----------



## Sejko (19. Dezember 2011)

ich finde free to play gut ... denn nur so werden die wow spieler mal in ein anderes mmo reinschnuppern (vieleicht ja auch bleiben) aber 2 bezahlspiele wird schwer
 und nuja wow ist marktführer und der kann sich das auch erlauben die 12 euro monatlich ...


----------



## Kimgloss (19. Dezember 2011)

Sagt mal ... Wenn ich mir nun für rund 20€ das Spiel (inkl. einem Freimonat) gekauft habe, bekomme ich dann zum Februar einen "Veteranenzugang"?

Oder muss ich noch zusätzlich z. B. einen Monat per Time-Card buchen?

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe?!

Ciao


----------



## Vonweither (20. Dezember 2011)

Um den Freimonat nutzen zu können, musst Du Dir erst Spielzeit erkaufen (in Deinem Fall dann also eine Game-Time-Card). Günstige GTCs bekommt man als Email-Code z.B. über Ebay (ca. 10,70 Euro für 30 Tage).


----------



## leckaeis (20. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> und schon wieder nen troll mit dem iq von der Zimmertemper .... -puh ist das kalt hier im raum / sry konnte nicht wiederstehen
> 
> wie das ganze mit veteran ablaeuft hab ich 0 ahnung



Wer die deutsche Grammatik so gekonnt ignoriert wie du, sollte sich vom Thema IQ lieber ganz weit entfernen. 

Btt: 
Ich mochte den Ansatz von Aion immer. Die Idee dahinter, quasi. Aber selbst wenn man mich für das Spielen bezahlen würde, würde ich mir dieses Gegrinde nicht antun wollen. 
Das ist eigentlich ziemlich schade, da mir der Stil vom Spiel schon gefallen hat, vor allem die Tatsache, dass dein Charakter auch wirklich historisch was wert ist.


----------



## Cerom (20. Dezember 2011)

In WoW muß man wohl mehr grinden als in Aion mittlerweile, upps verzeih, in WoW nennt man es ja farmen ^^. Also dieses Totschlagargument kannst du dir spätestens seid Aion 2.0 sparen. Zur Zeit ist die Version 2.7. Die Questlöcher gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Cerom (20. Dezember 2011)

Aion hat zur Zeit 3900 Quests eingebaut. Das heißt pro Stufe durchschnittlich rund 70 Quests. Da diese auf teilweise 2 Fraktionen aufgeteilt sind ergebe das ca. 35 Quests pro Stufe. So viele Quests brauchst du aber bei weiten nicht um eine Stufe auf zu steigen. Du kannst leider nur 40 Quests gleichzeitig annehmen. In der Praxis sieht das dann so aus das du ständig Quest löschen mußt, alle kannst du nicht machen.

Über die Qualität der Quests kann man sich natürlich streiten. Sehr gut, was aber auch heißt das sie mitunter sehr fordernt sind, sind die Kampagnenquest. Bei denen spielt man quassi einen Handlungsfaden nach der vom eigenen Char handelt. Oft durch kleine Filmchen unterlegt. Ansonsten sind die meisten Quests Alltagskost ala: Hole, suche auf, finde oder kille X von Y.


----------



## Orcinus Orca (20. Dezember 2011)

Also ich freue mich auf die Umstellung. Dann kann ich wieder ein wenig durch die Welt von Aion ziehen und meine Schwingen, die mittlerweile eingestaubt sein dürften, ausbreiten. Die Kuhbaner werden kommen! Wir sehen uns.


----------



## DexDrive (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich persönlich freue mich sehr darauf dann kann ich mal wieder reinschauen das Game hat mir sehr gut gefallen das gegrinde damals fand ich garnicht so schlimm fand dass immer lustig einfach hirntot irgendwelche mops umzuprügeln


----------



## Kimgloss (21. Dezember 2011)

Vonweither schrieb:


> Um den Freimonat nutzen zu können, musst Du Dir erst Spielzeit erkaufen (in Deinem Fall dann also eine Game-Time-Card). Günstige GTCs bekommt man als Email-Code z.B. über Ebay (ca. 10,70 Euro für 30 Tage).




Stimmt, das habe ich gemacht und nun einen Account, der inkl. Freimonat somit bis Ende Februar läuft.

Damit erhalte ich dann auch den "Veteranenstatus"? Oder muss man z. B. ein Jahr oder so Abbo gehabt haben?


----------



## Cerom (21. Dezember 2011)

Damit erhältst du den Veteranenstatus.

Aber nur dann, wenn du, vor der Übernahme durch GF, zustimmst das die deine Accountdaten zu denen transferieren dürfen. Die Daten sind ja jetzt noch bei Ncsoft.


----------



## Kimgloss (22. Dezember 2011)

Okay, danke.

Und dann direkt die nächste (und hoffentlich letzte) dumme Frage von mir: Wie mache ich das mit den Daten transferieren?

[Sorry, das ich so doof frage, aber ich bin da nich so fit mit sowas. Verzeiht, bitte]

Danke!


----------



## joeranimo (23. Dezember 2011)

da musst du in deine nc-soft accountverwaltung und bei deinem aionaccount zustimmen, dass sie deine daten übertragen dürfen.
einfach ein häckchen rein, den button klicken und dann bekommst du eine nachrcht, wenn es soweit ist


----------



## Kimgloss (23. Dezember 2011)

Gut, ich glaube ich habe das geschafft. Jedenfalls wurde was geschrieben, das sie nun die Accoundaten prüfen, etc.

Dann bin ich ja einmal gespannt.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Geige (28. Dezember 2011)

Werde aufjedenfall wieder mit am Start sein <3

Aion war meine erste große MMO Liebe, die ich Leider doch irgendwann aus Motivationsproblemen und
Zeitengpässen an den Nagel hängen musste. Jetzt mit f2p werde ich meine Schwingen aber sicher wieder
ausbreiten.


----------



## Evereve (29. Dezember 2011)

Cerom schrieb:


> In WoW muß man wohl mehr grinden als in Aion mittlerweile, upps verzeih, in WoW nennt man es ja farmen ^^. Also dieses Totschlagargument kannst du dir spätestens seid Aion 2.0 sparen. Zur Zeit ist die Version 2.7. Die Questlöcher gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.



Das kann ich bestätigen. Ich hab AION kurz nach Release wieder sein gelassen, weil ich genau diese Punkte störten. Hab jetzt vor ein paar Wochen wieder reingeschnuppert und hab vollkommen problemlos bis Mitte 40 gelevelt ohne Grinden zu müssen.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (23. Januar 2012)

gute entscheidung.

aion is ein gutes spiel und das f2p model sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Manat (24. Januar 2012)

1. FAQ zu Aion F2P auf der offiziellen Seite von Gameforge: http://www.aionfreet...om/website/faq/
2. Spieler fragen, CM Zoe von Gameforge antwortet im offiziellen Aion-Forum von NCsoft: http://forums.eu.aio...ead.php?t=34609
3. Closed Beta für Aion F2P vom 26.01. bis 16.02. inkl. vorab Download des Gameforge-Client und Verlosung von Beta-Keys: http://www.aionfreet...bsite/news/beta
4. Weitere Verlosungen für Beta-Keys (außer die in der GF-News genannten bei Game Star, PCgames und buffed) findet ihr auf http://aion.onlinewelten.com und http://www.aion-balder.de


Und ansonsten: Es lohnt, sich Aion anzuschauen. Seit 2009 hat sich doch sehr viel verändert und viele der alten Kritikpunkte wurden ausgemerzt, also keine Questlöcher mehr (eher Questüberschuß), die Dropraten wurden angehoben (wobei manches in Aion noch immer sehr glücksabhängig ist) und etliches mehr. Wens interessiert, der sollte vielleicht die bisherigen Patchnotes durchlesen: http://gameguide.de....aion/patchnotes

Immerhin ist Aion aktuell bei Patch 2.7 (anfangen hats in Europa mit 1.5) und das heiß ersehnte 3.0 wird auch nicht mehr sooo lange auf sich warten lassen, zumal die Übersetzung jetzt von Gameforge übernommen wurde (und die haben sicher ein Interesse an einem schnellen Release von 3.0, außerdem übersetzen sie laut CM Zoe direkt vom Koreanischen ins Deutsche). Dann gibts in Aion Housing und Reittiere  

Der f2P-Start wird voraussichtlich zwischen 17. und 28.02.2012 erfolgen.


----------



## Cerom (26. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich wirklich schade das Aion bei uns F2P wird. Gameforce ist nun auch nicht gerade die Firma mit dem besten Ruf. Ich hoffe trotzdem auf das Beste. Sie haben angekündigt das Aion ihr Flagschiff werden soll. Meine Hoffnung begründet sich allerdings mehr darauf das es kein wirkliches F2P System ist sondern mehr ein Hybrid. 

Besonders Schade ist das Ncsoft es im Westen, besonders in Europa so sträflich vernachlässigt hat. Es war ja schon unfaßbar wie lieblos und plump sie es betreuten. Aion war hier nur eine Resteverwertung. In Amerika war es wohl besser, aber auch da nicht wirklich gut. Allerdings reichte die Betreuung da wenigstens um es nicht F2P werden zu lassen. Da stand dann wenigstens eine kleine Truppe (Ncsoft west), die wenigstens das nötigste taten. Hier in Deutschland merkte man ja schon daran das die paar Mitarbeiter für uns wohl völlig demotiviert wurden. Kein wunder das alle nacheinander kündigten.

Mittlerweile ist Aion, zumindest aus meiner Sicht, das beste MMO. Es läuft absolut rund und ist wirklich nett zu spielen. Es spielt sich wie eine Luxusausgabe von WOW. Abgesehen von den Raids, die sind nun mal in Aion Hauptsächlich im PVP, und deshalb nicht vergleichbar. Die Bossmechaniken im PVE sind dagegen immer noch vergleichbar simpel. Na ja, dafür gibt es eben diese Massenschlachten mit hunderten von Spieler die dann auch oft wirklich den Charakter einer Schlacht zweier Armeen hat. Und dabei spielt man dann nicht gegen irgendeine dumme KI sondern gegen menschliche Kommandeure und menschliche Soldaten.

Lediglich der immer noch extreme Glücksfaktor stört doch. Auch wenn da mittlerweile auch schon sehr viel entschärft wurde. 

Wäre Aion schon vor 2 Jahren so wie jetzt gewesen. Ich bin mir sicher jedes andere MMO müßte sich auch hier bei uns an ihm messen. In Asien ist es ja so.


----------



## Manat (26. Januar 2012)

Es gibt auch PvE-Raids, nur muß man die sich erstmal mit erfolgreichen PvP-Raids erschließen und dann sind sie nicht ohne und erfordern ordentlich was an Vorbereitung und Organisation. Die Elyos auf Balder haben z.B. gerade den asmodischen Mastarius erledigt. Mit ner 6er-Gruppe ist das vollkommen unmöglich, da waren schon irgendwas um die 100 Leute am Start (ich hab keine genauen Zahlen, aber die Screens sahen mir doch nach ner Masse Elyos aus...). Und dann gibts da noch: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jQFPNIlznyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dCUIGbPsX14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Mit 3.0 wirds dann noch eine Raid-Instanz geben, allerdings haben sie die wohl in Korea schon wieder von 24 auf 12 Leute runtergeschraubt, warum auch immer...


----------



## Cerom (26. Januar 2012)

Natürlich gibt es auch PVE Raids. Und auch Instanzen mit Endbossen. Nur solche Bossmechaniken wie in WOW sind da eher selten. Im PVE sind meist die Wege zum Boss schwerer als der Boss dann selbst. 

Nur sehe ich das nicht als wirklichen Nachteil. Mir ging es in WOW nach einiger Zeit ziemlich auf den Keks das man immer erst mal zig mal an den Bossen trainieren und mit jedem Patch seine Addons aktualisieren mußte. Nur um die dann 10 oder mehr mal zu legen bis man die Ausrüstung hatte die gleichen Bosse noch mal, mit mehr Leben, zu legen. Aber das war eben WOW. Der sogenannte Endcontent war darauf völlig ausgelegt. 

Interessant sind in Aion vor allen die PVP Raids. Also wenn man eine gute Raidführung hat die auch wirklich taktisch vorgeht. Macht schon Spaß wenn es z.B. heißt Allinanz  5 und 6 (je 24 Spieler) greift das Artefakt Flammenhölle an, während Allianzen 1bis 4 an der Ateriafestung die Asmodier binden. Alle anderen nehmen schon mal die Krotanfestung ein. Dabei bleibt Allianz 7 in der Festung oben um auftauchende Asmodier zu vertreiben. Alle anderen greifen den Festungsboss an.

Edit: Und der größte Vorteil gegenüber dem Fokus von WOW auf nur die Raidendbosse ist, bei diesen Raids kann jeder sofort mitmachen, schon ab Stufe 25 und auch wenn die Ausrüstung noch absoluter Müll ist und auch keine Erfahrung da ist. Man muß nicht erst wochen- oder monatelang an seiner Ausrüstung arbeiten um PVP-Raid mit machen zu dürfen. In PVP Raid zählt die Masse, alles andere lernt man da schnell, die erfahrenen Spieler nehmen neue schon an die Hand. Jeder PVP Raid st froh wenn sich noch mal 100 Spieler dazu anmelden. Die sind dann, eine den Raid verstärkende Masse und nicht Ballast.


----------



## Mikehoof (26. Januar 2012)

Für mich stellt sich nur die Frage auf einem alten Server weiterspielen oder auf den neuen anfangen. *grübel* Vorteil beim alten Server ist das ich Berufe am Limit habe incl. Äther farmen und das war seinerzeit ein enormer Aufwand das zusammen mit Alchemie hochzuziehen.  

Der Vorteil beim neuen Server wäre halt das es noch keine überequipten "Raubauken" gibt und alle bei null anfangen.

Da ich im Januar 2010 aufgehört habe hat sich anscheinend echt viel seitdem getan.


----------



## Cerom (26. Januar 2012)

Den Nachteil auf einem alten Server anzufangen wirst du leider erst sehr spät mitbekommen. Auch wenn du von damals schon einen recht hoch gespielten Charakter hast. Mit einen Stay50er Char oder einen nur durchschnittlichen ausgestatteten 55er wirst du nicht mithalten können. 

Stay 50er sind Chars die bewußt auf Level 50 gehalten wurden und da die bestmögliche Ausstattung haben. Diese Leute spielten über Monate nur Level 50. Die machen auch einen normalen 55er platt. Dagegen haben fast alle 55er schon einige der Ausrüstungsteile aus der Feuerprobe. Dagegen hast du keine Chance im PVP. Im PVE sieht es ähnlich aus. 

Und auch mit 3.0 wirst du da nur schwer aufholen können. In Aion ist es ja nicht so das die Ausrüstung, so wie z.B. in WOW, gleich alle 3 oder 5 Stufen völlig überholt ist. Mein Templer z.B. besitzt mit level 55 die „nur 40er PVP Ausrüstung“(dazu allerdings viel höherwertigen Schmuck und Waffen). Die allerdings +10 gesockelt. Ich kann damit verdammt gut im 55er PVP Bereich mithalten. Zumindest so das ich 75 % der Duelle gewinne. 

Überequipten "Raubauken sind übrigens sehr selten geworden. Was nicht heißt das die Gegenseite jeden Vorteil, sei es fair oder unfair, gnadenlos ausnutzt. Aber diese wirklich asozialen Spieler gibt es mittlerweile sehr selten. Die werden aber wieder kommen. Lies einfach mal im offiziellen Forum. Wenn du das mit anderen MMO´s vergleichst wirst du dich wundern wie harmlos es da zu geht.  Aber glaub mir, so bleibt das bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Sharqaas (27. Januar 2012)

Gibt es noch irgendwo Beta Keys?


----------



## BaddaBumm (27. Januar 2012)

Auch erledgit, mir wurde geholfen. Danke.


----------

